# Yellowedge grouper and pelagics on the Sea Robin



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Saturday began with a quick trip to Academy and West Marine to stock up on the basics. At Academy I had the pleasure of meeting Captain John Rivers, of the Mega Bite. John it was nice talking with you. So a crew of 4; my self, my wife, bellafishin and his son headed out for a day of great early summer time fishing. Left Pensacola Pass around 8:30 or so to great seas. We ran to the nipple and on the way came across a couple of patchy weed lines with no life.

Finally we came across a beautiful weed line (probably the same one Recess found) and set out a spread. A few other boats were also out working the weed line over. Not one knock down! NOTHING and we were pulling an A+ spread. After trolling both sides we decided to move on. A few more miles south we found a decent sized log holding 10-15lb mahi-mahi, after hooking a bunch and landing a few on light tackle, the wahoo showed up. They only bit for few minutes, long enough to loose one 50lbs or so and land one around 25-30lbs. I was lucky enough to be on the spinning rod when we hooked up, what a great fight. Then they were gone. We continued to work it over for about 30mins with no luck. Decided to head in for some bottom fishing. On the way in we found another weed line with 100 or so chicken dolphin on it. Everyone grabbed a light tackle rod and we went to work on about 30 or so. After covering the boat with blood and chicken dolphin we made it into do some bottom fishing. 

The bite was hot with white snapper, and a little slower for the decent fish. However we still managed to boat 2 large yellowedge grouper. Both are very respectful fish, but one is a beast! My guess is 20-25lbs for the small one and 45-50lbs for the larger one. We rounded the box off with a nice scamp, some mingos, 1 almaco jack, a ton of chicken dolphin, 3 regular mahi's, a wahoo, and two yellowedge. It was a great day on the water and the weather was great. The company wasn't to bad either. In at the dock by 6:30pm. 

The water is a nice blue out deep. Exciting considering our summer season last year. Hope others also made it out. Red Snapper season is just around the corner, can't wait! 

PICS on Monday.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Heller High Water (24/05/2010)*Saturday began with a quick trip to Academy and West Marine to stock up on the basics. At Academy I had the pleasure of meeting Captain John Rivers, of the Mega Bite. John it was nice talking with you. So a crew of 4; my self, my wife, bellafishin and his son headed out for a day of great early summer time fishing. Left Pensacola Pass around 8:30 or so to great seas. We ran to the nipple and on the way came across a couple of patchy weed lines with no life.
> 
> Finally we came across a beautiful weed line (probably the same one Recess found) and set out a spread. A few other boats were also out working the weed line over. Not one knock down! NOTHING and we were pulling an A+ spread. After trolling both sides we decided to move on. A few more miles south we found a decent sized log holding 10-15lb mahi-mahi, after hooking a bunch and landing a few on light tackle, the wahoo showed up. They only bit for few minutes, long enough to loose one 50lbs or so and land one around 25-30lbs. I was lucky enough to be on the spinning rod when we hooked up, what a great fight. Then they were gone. We continued to work it over for about 30mins with no luck. Decided to head in for some bottom fishing. On the way in we found another weed line with 100 or so chicken dolphin on it. Everyone grabbed a light tackle rod and we went to work on about 30 or so. After covering the boat with blood and chicken dolphin we made it into do some bottom fishing.
> 
> ...


We searched for the magical log all day but didn't find it. Congrats! sounds like a really fun trip.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Now thats sounds like my kind of trip. congrats on the variety of fish and some good table fare to say the least


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, sounds like a great day all around. Like B-rad said we looked for that magical log all day long and just could not find it. Those logs can be game changers for sure when you find the right one.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

good job fellas. can't wait with yall soon.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Now thats a smorgassboard of fish there.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

err.. dammit chaz i should have totally went!! but the $200 i made will let me forget i guess! call me to arrange to pick up a wahoo steak brother!!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, positive comments from Team Recess are always welcome. I tried multiple times to upload pics through the forum picture processor with no avail. So for now the best I could do is attachments, sorry. Enjoy, Chaz


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Chaz That's a pretty looking yellowedge. I like thier color when they first come out of the water. The white spots glow with an almost blue huge to them and thier yellow fins. Ok you need to tell us. How far from the pass? What depth? What bait? How many hooks? Weight used? Color lights?What reels? All kidding aside . A very fine catch indeed. Gene


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Gene and crew, I have taken many notes from the best (you guys)! The water the blue it was deep but not real deep. The baits were big and small, and the currents were ripping! 1knt drift in no winds, I bet the current was 10knts.

Funny story about my lights. I found a great dealer and purchased two, these lights look like the expensive ones, but aren't. However they come with long line clips on them. I thought well I'm using 300lb mono so there shouldn't be a problem. Last then Saturday in 6ft seas we roll up on the edge and I set up one line on the electric reel, mark our drift then motor back over to the spot. Get ready to drop the line, NO LIGHT. What the hell? So I look around cant find it in the boat and grab the other. This time I hook it to the swivel, then watch it fall off and go straight down flashing all the way. So we used no lights this weekend and just received my replacements. Needless to say I cut the long line clips off and will be wiring our next ones!

P.S. we also caught about a 20lb kitty Mitchel/speckled hind. Pretty fish.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful array of fishies!!! Fine eating box right there:toast


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

nice job, sounds like you guys had alot of fun congrates again

straycat


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a lot of good eatn fur shur. nice mess of fish.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man thats sweet!!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mess of fish. looks like a great day. thanks for the pics.


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Many a day has been saved by the magical log.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Uhhh! Who f'd up that gaff shot?! Oh yeah.... Had an awesome time man! Can't wait to get back out there this weekend. Here are a few more pics:


----------

